# Student Visa with DUI (Criminal Record)



## valdur (May 28, 2015)

Hello,

I have researched this topic extensively, within expatforum and on the web in general. I haven't found much info, aside from maybe 2-3 negative experiences.

Here is my current situation, I have been accepted in a prestigious/competitive MBA in Spain and I have a Criminal Record (Driving Under the Influence in 2011). I am Canadian but have been living in England for two years, I'll have to submit my Canadian Criminal Record (which contains the DUI) and my British Criminal Record (Clean).

How will this affect my application? Will the fact that this is for Post-Graduate studies help me in any way? Am I able to send a presentation letter to 'plead' my case?

Any comments or thoughts are most welcomed.

Kind regards,


----------

